# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Αποπροσωποποιηση

## στελιος66

Καλημερα σε ολους! Ειμαι νεο μελος και θελω να μοιραστω την εμπειρια μου. Απο το 2006 παθαινω κατι σαν *αποπροσωποποιηση*. Παντα προηγειται περιοδος μεγαλου αγχους κυριως για θεματα υγειας. Τοτε συμβαινει αυτο το απαισιο συναισθημα της περιεργης αισθησης του εαυτου μου! Σαν να ειμαι αποκομενος απο τον εαυτο μου, φοβαμαι την ιδια την υπαρξη μου,το γεγονος οτι σκεφτωμαι,οτι βλεπω,οτι υπαρχω με τρομαζει!! Αν ειναι δυνατον δλδ! Καταλαβαινω οτι προκειται για εντελως παραλογα πραγματα τα οποια ομως με φοβιζουν πολυ. Την πρωτη φορα που μου συνεβει το ξεπερασα σε περιπου 1,5 χρονο χωρις φαρμακα,απλα καποια στιγμη υποχωρησε μονο του ενω παραλληλα εξαφανιστικε και το συνοδο αγχος με την καταθλιψη. Δεν εχω λογια να περιγραψω πως ειχα νιωσει! Νομιζα οτι ξαναγεννηθηκα! Τις αλλες φορες δεν ειχα την υπομονη, πηγα σε γιατρο και με ληψη λαντοζ υποχωρουσε. Το κακο ειναι οτι τωρα μολις παρω καποιο αντικαταθλιπτικο μου παρουσιαζεται μετεωρισμος και γαστρικη δυσφορια! Εχω απελπιστει ρε παιδια...Η μονη μου παρηγορια ειναι ο Θεος και η καλη μου συζυγος. Αν θελει καποιος ας γραψει κατι. Ευχαριστω.

----------


## betelgeuse

Δυστυχως δεν ξερω ακριβως πως να σε βοηθησω . Σε εμενα η αποπροσωποποιηση ηρθε μαζι με την καταθλιψη και κρατησε ενα χρονο και κατι, απο τοτε ερχεται που και που αλλα κραταει μονο για λιγη ωρα . Δεν εχω παρει ποτε φαρμακα ουτε. 
Γενικα για την αποπροσωποποιηση δεν εχω καταλαβει πολλα . Ειναι σαν ερχεται και να φευγει απο μονη της , χωρις να μπορω να την ελεγξω. Και μαλιστα πολλες φορες ερχεται σε περιοδους που ειμαι σχετικα καλα χωρις αγχος και ιδεοληψιες ή καταθλιψη.

Υ.Γ. Σου εχω στειλει και πμ

----------


## στελιος66

> Δυστυχως δεν ξερω ακριβως πως να σε βοηθησω . Σε εμενα η αποπροσωποποιηση ηρθε μαζι με την καταθλιψη και κρατησε ενα χρονο και κατι, απο τοτε ερχεται που και που αλλα κραταει μονο για λιγη ωρα . Δεν εχω παρει ποτε φαρμακα ουτε. 
> Γενικα για την αποπροσωποποιηση δεν εχω καταλαβει πολλα . Ειναι σαν ερχεται και να φευγει απο μονη της , χωρις να μπορω να την ελεγξω. Και μαλιστα πολλες φορες ερχεται σε περιοδους που ειμαι σχετικα καλα χωρις αγχος και ιδεοληψιες ή καταθλιψη.
> 
> Υ.Γ. Σου εχω στειλει και πμ


Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ για την ανταποκριση σου. Μηπως θα μπορουσες να μου πεις πως ενιωθες οταν ειχες αποπροσωποποιηση; Για την καταθλιψη πηρες κατι φυσικο;

----------


## betelgeuse

Γεια σου και παλι Στελιο . Λοιπον απο συναισθηματα δεν ενιωθα σχεδον τιποτα , τα αισθηματα μου ηταν τελειως παγωμενα . Επισης οταν κοιταζομουνστον καθρεφτη ενω ηξερα οτι ειμαι εγω ηταν σαν να μην με αναγνωριζω , οπως επισης κοιταζα πχ τους φικους και την οικογενεια μου και ενιωθα λες και ηταν ξενοι , το περιβαλλον ηταν τελειως αποκοσμος λες και βρισκομουν σε ονειρο ή λες και τα εβλεπα ολα σε οθονη.

Οσο για φυσικα σκευασματα εχω χρησιμοποιησει βοτανο του Αγιου Ιωαννη και βαλεριανα . Η βαλεριανα βοηθουσε σχετικα στον υπνο αλλα οχι στο αγχος ή στα καταθλιπτικα συμπτωματα . Με το βοτανο του Αγιου Ιωαννη ειχα καποια σχετικη βελτιωση , αλλα οχι δραματικη.

----------


## kyknos25

γεια σου στελιο.εγω ειμαι η μις αποπροσωποποιηση εχω ανοιξει κ αναλογο θεμα παλιοτερα.
το αισθημα να νομιζεις οτι εισαι αλλη,να απορεις γαι ολους κ ολα,να τους αισθανεσια ολοςυ ξενους σε αργοπεθαινει νιωθεις οτι τελειωνεις αργα κ βασανιστικα.
εγω το ξεπερασα με λαντοζ κ ψυχοθεραπειες,αρκει να σου πω οτι δεν αποτελει παθηση απο μονη της αλλα ειναι συμπτωματ καταθλιωης και ενονου αγχους.
οτι θες στη διαθεση σου

----------


## στελιος66

> γεια σου στελιο.εγω ειμαι η μις αποπροσωποποιηση εχω ανοιξει κ αναλογο θεμα παλιοτερα.
> το αισθημα να νομιζεις οτι εισαι αλλη,να απορεις γαι ολους κ ολα,να τους αισθανεσια ολοςυ ξενους σε αργοπεθαινει νιωθεις οτι τελειωνεις αργα κ βασανιστικα.
> εγω το ξεπερασα με λαντοζ κ ψυχοθεραπειες,αρκει να σου πω οτι δεν αποτελει παθηση απο μονη της αλλα ειναι συμπτωματ καταθλιωης και ενονου αγχους.
> οτι θες στη διαθεση σου


Καλημερα κυκνε και σ'ευχαριστω πολυ. Και'γω προσπαθω με λαντοζ. Ποσο παιρνεις την ημερα; και σε ποσο καιρο ειδες διαφορα; Δεν ξερω αν διαβασες το πρωτο ποστ μου. Ενιωθες κατι απο αυτα που περιγραφω;

----------


## christos78

Egw to kseparasa xwris farmaka.Symptwmata: h zwh emoiaze san oneiro(auto nomizw mono)

----------


## στελιος66

Σου εστειλα πρ.μνμ κυκνε

----------


## στελιος66

Χρηστο καλημερα! Σε ποσο καιρο σου εφυγε; Εκανες κατι εκτος της αποφυγης φαρμακων;

----------


## christos78

kalimera meta apo kana trimhno -tetramhno dn thumamai kala.oxi dn ekana kati idaitero aplws dn edina shmasia kserontas oti einai agxos, logou oti dn paei kati kala" mesa" mou

----------


## στελιος66

Το κακο ειναι οτι προκειται για μαγγανοπηγαδο! Δλδ το ιδιο το συμπτωμα σου δημιουργει αγχος κ καταθλιψη. Τελικα η λυση ειναι να μην του δινεις σημασια. αλλα πως το καταφερνεις αυτο;

----------


## christos78

p.x asxoleisai me alla pragmata

----------


## kyknos25

> p.x asxoleisai me alla pragmata


δυστυχως ομως δενε χουν ολοι τη δυναμη να το κανουν..

----------


## betelgeuse

Βασικα την πρωτη φορα που συμβαινει , τρως μεγαλη φρικη και δεν μπορεις να σκεφτεις κατι αλλο . Εγω αναρωτιομουν συνεχεια ποια ειμαι , που ειμαι κλπ και καθομουν πολλες ωρες μπροστα στον καθρεφτη μηπως μπορεσω και με "δω".
Τωρα οταν συμβαινει δεν φρικαρω τοσο απλα περιμενω να περασει και παλι. Και εχω διαπιστωσει οτι τωρα πλεον ερχεται σε στιγμες που στο παρελθον θα παθαινα κριση πανικου ( πχ μεσα σε λεωφορειο ή μεσα σε κοσμο) . Εχετε διαπιστωσει και εσεις κατι παρομοιο?

----------


## christos78

Oxi betelgeuse

----------


## Karol

OX....ετσι οπως το περιγραφετε....πρεπει και εγω να ειχα νιωσει κατι παρομοιο συγγεκριμενα 4-5 φορες στην ζωη μου για δευτερολεπτα...Ενιωθα πως ενω περπαταω στον δρομο σαν να μην περπαταω σαν να μην νιωθω οτι μιλαω εγω...δεν ειχα δωσει βαση τοτε γιατι ητανε πριν 4-5 χρονια που δεν ειχα αγχωδη διαταραχη και δεν ηξερα τι μπορει να σημαινει ...Παντως απο τοτε δεν εχω νιωσει ξανα ετσι!!!!

----------


## betelgeuse

Αυτο που λες καρολ ειναι αποπροσωποποιηση , εμενα παλια μου συνεβαινε μονο με τις κρισεις πανικου για λιγα λεπτα , οσο κρατουσε και η κριση δηλαδη .Αλλα με την καταθλιψη κρατησε ενα χρονο.
Ισως σε εσενα να ηταν κατι σαν μινι κριση πανικου .

----------


## Karol

μα τοτε δεν αγχωνομουν δεν ηξερα καν τι σημαινουν διαταραχες , ψυχλογικα προβληματα...Ημουν 16-17 ισως και μικροτερη!! Τελικα...μαλλον ....αμα εχεις την προδιαθεση δυσκολα τ'αποφευγεις..χαχαχα

----------


## betelgeuse

Εγω 16 αρχισα να παθαινω κρισεις , αλλα δεν ειχα ιδεα οτι ειχα αγχος ουτε καταλαβαινα οτι μπορει απο αγχος να τα παθαινω αυτα.. Και γενικα οσοι με ξερουν λενε οτι δεν αγχωνομαι ποτε κλπ. Απλο , φυσιολογικο αγχος δεν ειχα ποτε , μονο παθολογικο .

----------


## Karol

βασικα ειμαι της αποψης οτι ολα ξεπερνιουντε με συνδιασμο...υπομονης και επιμονης!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## betelgeuse

Αν ξεπερνιουνται δεν ξερω , αυτο που πιστευω πως αλλαζει , ειναι το πως το αντιμετωπιζουμε.
Τωρα πχ μετα απο 10 χρονια στον μαγικο κοσμο των διαταραχων , εχω μαθει να μην το αφηνω να οριζει την ζωη μου και να με σοκαρει αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι θα το ξεπερασω ποτε.
Αλλα εχεις δικιο θελει πολλη μεγαλη προσπαθεια , για να μαθεις να το διαχειριζεσαι....

----------


## Karol

Τι κανεις στην ζωη σου? Εννοω δεν εισαι κλεισμενος μεσα..Βγαινεις δουλευεις κτλπ ?

----------


## betelgeuse

Εμενα ρωτας ή τον Στελιο που ανοιξε το θεμα?

----------


## kyknos25

> Βασικα την πρωτη φορα που συμβαινει , τρως μεγαλη φρικη και δεν μπορεις να σκεφτεις κατι αλλο . Εγω αναρωτιομουν συνεχεια ποια ειμαι , που ειμαι κλπ και καθομουν πολλες ωρες μπροστα στον καθρεφτη μηπως μπορεσω και με "δω".
> Τωρα οταν συμβαινει δεν φρικαρω τοσο απλα περιμενω να περασει και παλι. Και εχω διαπιστωσει οτι τωρα πλεον ερχεται σε στιγμες που στο παρελθον θα παθαινα κριση πανικου ( πχ μεσα σε λεωφορειο ή μεσα σε κοσμο) . Εχετε διαπιστωσει και εσεις κατι παρομοιο?


εννεοειται.εμενα ετσι ξεκινησε.κοιταζομουν στον καθρεφτη κ νομιζα οτι δεν ειμαι εγω,οτι οι γονεις μου δεν ειναι οι πραγματικοι κλπ μου φαινοταν ολα εξωπραγματικα.οταν δε εβγαα εξω τα βλεπα ολα σαν παραμυθενια..
τραγικη κατασταση αλλα δοξα τω θεω..

----------


## christos78

betelgeuse exeis douleia twra.?

----------


## betelgeuse

Οχι χρηστο , εχω απο τελη απριλιου χωρις δουλεια .
Τωρα περιμενω να αρχισω το πανεπιστημιο και θα αρχισω να ψαχνω παλι.

----------


## christos78

panepisthmio...mpravo

----------


## στελιος66

> panepisthmio...mpravo


Καλημερα παιδια! Λοιπον εργαζομαι αλλα οταν με πιανει αυτο ειναι σαν ρουφηχτρα που τραβαει ολη την σκεψη,την διαθεση και ως ενα βαθμο την ενεργεια αυτου που υποφερει. Προσπαθω να ξεχνιεμαι οσο μπορω αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι παντοτε εφικτο. Τωρα σκεφτομαι να αρχισω γυμναστηριο αλλα και παλι δεν νιωθω την διαθεση να ξεκινησω. Προσευχομαι στον Θεο οσο μπορω και περιμενω. Βεβαια οπως ελεγαν και οι αρχαιοι ημων προγονοι συν Αθηνα και χειρα κινει! Για τα φαρμακα γενικα τι γνωμη εχετε;

----------


## kyknos25

βοηθανε.εμενα το λαντοζ προσωπικα με εχει βοηθησει κχωρις παρενεργειες

----------


## στελιος66

Τι να πω ρε παιδια... Ειναι βασανιστικο το αισθημα να μην θελεις να νιωθεις τον εαυτο σου! Αυτο παντως πιο πολυ σε καταθλιψη μου κανει. Εσενα κυκνε σε ποσο καιρο σου εκανε δουλεια το λαντοζ;

----------


## kyknos25

τις πρωτες δυο βδομαδες ηταν λιγο δυσκολο αλλα μετα τα συνηθισα.εσενα δε σε βοηθανε?

----------


## marp

Πραγματικά η αποπροσωποποίηση είναι κάτι πολύ βασανιστικό...Τη βιώνω κι εγώ εδώ και χρόνια, αν κι έχει υποχωρήσει αρκετά. Την πρώτη φορά που την ένιωσα σε έντονο βαθμό, νόμιζα ότι θα τρελαθώ ή θα πεθάνω. Είναι σαν μια μεμβράνη να τυλίγει το μυαλό και να τα νιώθεις όλα έξω από σένα. Παλιά με τρόμαζε τρελά, τώρα το παλεύω λίγο περισσότερο. Είναι όμως φαύλος κύκλος. Όταν της δίνεις σημασία, γίνεται πιο έντονη. Δεν έχω ξαναγράψει εδώ και νιώθω ένα αίσθημα παρηγοριάς που βιώνετε κι εσείς την αποπροσωποποίηση.Κάποτε πίστευα ότι συμβαίνει μόνο σε μένα κι αυτό με τρόμαζε υπερβολικά...

----------


## Raffaella

Στελιο, το γυμναστηριο που λες οντως μπορει να βοηθησει...Σε μενα παρατηρω πως η γυμναστικη (ιδιως τρεξιμο ή περπατημα) εξαφανιζει εως κι εντελως τα αγχωδη ή καταθλιπτικα συμπτωματα, ειτε αυτα ειναι αποπροσωποποιηση, ειτε σωματικες ενοχλησεις ειτε απλως ασχημες σκεψεις.Η κινηση ενεργοποιει ολο τον οργανισμο κι αυτο με τη σειρα του κανει καλο και σε ψυχη και πνευμα.Βεβαια, η ριζα της αποπροσωποποιησης, καθως και ολων των διαταραχων, πιστευω εχει να κανει παντα με ψυχογενη κι οχι οργανικα αιτια, αρα με ψυχολογικη προσεγγιση μονο μπορει να λυθει οριστικα.Τα υπολοιπα ειναι απλως βοηθητικα.

----------


## στελιος66

> Στελιο, το γυμναστηριο που λες οντως μπορει να βοηθησει...Σε μενα παρατηρω πως η γυμναστικη (ιδιως τρεξιμο ή περπατημα) εξαφανιζει εως κι εντελως τα αγχωδη ή καταθλιπτικα συμπτωματα, ειτε αυτα ειναι αποπροσωποποιηση, ειτε σωματικες ενοχλησεις ειτε απλως ασχημες σκεψεις.Η κινηση ενεργοποιει ολο τον οργανισμο κι αυτο με τη σειρα του κανει καλο και σε ψυχη και πνευμα.Βεβαια, η ριζα της αποπροσωποποιησης, καθως και ολων των διαταραχων, πιστευω εχει να κανει παντα με ψυχογενη κι οχι οργανικα αιτια, αρα με ψυχολογικη προσεγγιση μονο μπορει να λυθει οριστικα.Τα υπολοιπα ειναι απλως βοηθητικα.


Ραφαελλα μαρπ κυκνε και σ'ολα τα παιδια καλημερα!Μαρπ το βιωνεις στα πλαισια καταθλιψης και αγχους η μονη της την αποπροσωποποιηση; Το ιδιο ρωταω κ σε'σενα ραφαελλα. Εχετε παρει φαρμακα; Στον κυκνο απανταω οτι εχω μονο φουσκωμα,μετεωρισμο και λιγο πονο στην κοιλιακη χωρα. Το περιεργο ειναι οτι τις αλλες φορες που ειχα παρει δεν ειχα καθολου παρενεργειες! Τι να πω,απο που πουθενα λιγη παρηγορια..

----------


## στελιος66

Σ'εσενα μαρπ πως ξεκινησε; Εχεις ρωτησει καποιον ειδικο η το παλευεις μονος-η; Το ιδιο και συ ραφαελλα.

----------


## marp

Σε μένα είχε συμβεί πριν χρόνια λόγω έντονου άγχους και πίεσης. Απευθύνθηκα σε γιατρό, πήρα φαρμακευτική αγωγή, την οποία σταμάτησα σταδιακά, όταν η αποπροσωποποίηση υποχώρησε σε πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό. Ενώ για 1-2 χρόνια μετά είχα ελάχιστα συμπτώματα, επειδή πάλι πιέστηκα και αγχώθηκα λόγω διαφόρων καταστάσεων, εμφανίστηκε πάλι έντονα. Εδώ και 2 χρόνια ακολουθώ φαρμακευτική αγωγή και είμαι σε φάση που σταδιακά μειώνεται η δοσολογία. Εξακολουθώ να νιώθω το δυσάρεστο συναίσθημα σε μικρό βαθμό και, αν πιεστώ, σε πιο έντονο, απλά δε με πιάνει ο πανικός που με έπιανε κάποτε. Απλά έχω πάντα το φόβο, ότι αν πιεστώ, θα γίνω πάλι χάλια. Νομίζω ότι το πρόβλημά μου είναι περισσότερο το άγχος και η πίεση και λιγότερο η κατάθλιψη. Αν και λόγω πίεσης, έχω περάσει και φάσεις που δε με ευχαριστεί τίποτε...Το γυμναστήριο με είχε ψιλοβοηθήσει και θέλω να το ξαναρχίσω. Αυτό που με βοηθάει είναι να κάνω πράγματα που με ευχαριστούν. Όταν ασχολούμαι με ένα χόμπι που μου αρέσει πολύ, ξεχνάω την αποπροσωποποίηση. Το κακό είναι ότι, όταν ασχοληθώ μαζί της, γίνεται και πιο έντονη. Σε νιώθω απόλυτα, γιατί έχω υποφέρει πολύ...Κι ενώ ήξερα τι μου την προκάλεσε την πρώτη φορά, δυστυχώς αφέθηκα ξανά στις ίδιες αρνητικές καταστάσεις και την ξαναέπαθα...

----------


## στελιος66

> Σε μένα είχε συμβεί πριν χρόνια λόγω έντονου άγχους και πίεσης. Απευθύνθηκα σε γιατρό, πήρα φαρμακευτική αγωγή, την οποία σταμάτησα σταδιακά, όταν η αποπροσωποποίηση υποχώρησε σε πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό. Ενώ για 1-2 χρόνια μετά είχα ελάχιστα συμπτώματα, επειδή πάλι πιέστηκα και αγχώθηκα λόγω διαφόρων καταστάσεων, εμφανίστηκε πάλι έντονα. Εδώ και 2 χρόνια ακολουθώ φαρμακευτική αγωγή και είμαι σε φάση που σταδιακά μειώνεται η δοσολογία. Εξακολουθώ να νιώθω το δυσάρεστο συναίσθημα σε μικρό βαθμό και, αν πιεστώ, σε πιο έντονο, απλά δε με πιάνει ο πανικός που με έπιανε κάποτε. Απλά έχω πάντα το φόβο, ότι αν πιεστώ, θα γίνω πάλι χάλια. Νομίζω ότι το πρόβλημά μου είναι περισσότερο το άγχος και η πίεση και λιγότερο η κατάθλιψη. Αν και λόγω πίεσης, έχω περάσει και φάσεις που δε με ευχαριστεί τίποτε...Το γυμναστήριο με είχε ψιλοβοηθήσει και θέλω να το ξαναρχίσω. Αυτό που με βοηθάει είναι να κάνω πράγματα που με ευχαριστούν. Όταν ασχολούμαι με ένα χόμπι που μου αρέσει πολύ, ξεχνάω την αποπροσωποποίηση. Το κακό είναι ότι, όταν ασχοληθώ μαζί της, γίνεται και πιο έντονη. Σε νιώθω απόλυτα, γιατί έχω υποφέρει πολύ...Κι ενώ ήξερα τι μου την προκάλεσε την πρώτη φορά, δυστυχώς αφέθηκα ξανά στις ίδιες αρνητικές καταστάσεις και την ξαναέπαθα...


Ενιωθες περιεργα με τον εαυτο σου; Εννοω δλδ να τρομαζεις απο το γεγονος οτι μιλας οτι βλεπεις κτλ; Ξερω ακουγετε τρελο τελειως το ατιμο αλλα ετσι βγαινει! Απο φαρμακα τι περνεις;

----------


## marp

Εννοείται ότι είναι πολύ τρομακτικό! Παρακολουθείς τον εαυτό σου να μιλάει, να τρώει, να δουλεύει...Γι' αυτό αρχικά φοβήθηκα ότι οδηγούμαι στην τρέλα. Πίστευα ότι μια μέρα θα ξυπνήσω και δε θα αναγνωρίζω κανέναν, θα έχω παραισθήσεις! Γι' αυτό και δυσκολευόμουν να κοιμηθώ! Έχω πάρει διάφορα φάρμακα, κυρίως Zoloft και Velpine. Το θέμα είναι να μην αφήνεσαι σε αγχωτικές καταστάσεις. Προφανώς κάτι στο προκάλεσε όλο αυτό. Εγώ έχω ένα χαρακτήρα που υπεραναλύει τα πάντα και πιέζεται μετά. Είμαι ενοχική, δεν έχω αυτοπεποίθηση και διάφορα τέτοια.

----------


## Raffaella

Σε μενα ξεκινησε στα πλαισια χρονιου αγχους και χρονιας θλιψης.Φαρμακα δεν εχω παρει, ουτε θελω, εχω διαπιστωσει οτι μπορω και μονη να το κατανοησω και να το αντιμετωπισω.Ουτε με ειδικο εχω μιλησει για το συγκεκριμενο.Παντως, βασικος παραγοντας που μπορει να προκαλεσει αποπροσωποποιηση ειναι σιγουρα κι η "ρομποτοποιηση" της συγχρονης εποχης.Οταν αναγκαζεσαι δηλαδη να εχεις μια καθημερινοτητα που ουσιαστικα δε σε εκφραζει και που ειναι και πιεστικη,κι οταν παρατηρεις και μια γενικη ψυχροτητα ανθρωπων και συνθηκων γυρω σου, λογικο ειναι να παψεις να νιωθεις τον εαυτο σου καποια στιγμη.Επισης, Στελιο, θεωρω βασικο οτι ανεφερες την πιστη στο Θεο και το κουραγιο απο τη συζυγο σου.Τετοια στηριγματα πρεπει κατα τη γνωμη μου να τοποθετουμε πρωτα, κι ολα τα αλλα μετα.

----------


## στελιος66

> Σε μενα ξεκινησε στα πλαισια χρονιου αγχους και χρονιας θλιψης.Φαρμακα δεν εχω παρει, ουτε θελω, εχω διαπιστωσει οτι μπορω και μονη να το κατανοησω και να το αντιμετωπισω.Ουτε με ειδικο εχω μιλησει για το συγκεκριμενο.Παντως, βασικος παραγοντας που μπορει να προκαλεσει αποπροσωποποιηση ειναι σιγουρα κι η "ρομποτοποιηση" της συγχρονης εποχης.Οταν αναγκαζεσαι δηλαδη να εχεις μια καθημερινοτητα που ουσιαστικα δε σε εκφραζει και που ειναι και πιεστικη,κι οταν παρατηρεις και μια γενικη ψυχροτητα ανθρωπων και συνθηκων γυρω σου, λογικο ειναι να παψεις να νιωθεις τον εαυτο σου καποια στιγμη.Επισης, Στελιο, θεωρω βασικο οτι ανεφερες την πιστη στο Θεο και το κουραγιο απο τη συζυγο σου.Τετοια στηριγματα πρεπει κατα τη γνωμη μου να τοποθετουμε πρωτα, κι ολα τα αλλα μετα.


Καλησπερα δεσποινιδες η κυριες. Και παλι ευχαριστω που ανταποκρινεστε στο προβλημα μου. Δεν ξερω αν διαβασατε το πρωτο μου μνμ. Ξεπερασα το προβλημα διχως καμια ιατρικη βοηθεια.Στραφηκα στον Θεο και οταν περασε νομιζα οτι δεν ειχε συμβει ποτε τιποτε! Ενιωθα πιο δυνατος απο ποτε,σα να ξαναγεννηθηκα, δεν μπορω να σας το περιγραψω!! Ειχα μαλιστα σχηματισει την πεποιθηση οτι τελικα δεν ηταν τιποτε περισσοτερο απο εναν χαζο λογισμο,μια ιδεα,ιδεοληψια τελος παντων. Αυτο πιστευω και τωρα για να ειμαι ειλικρινης. Απλα καρφωνεται στο μυαλο και αυγατιζει!! Επισης θεωρω οτι βοηθαει αρκετα η επαφη με την φυση. Τωρα εισαι καλα Ραφαελλα; Και εσυ Μαρπ;

----------


## Raffaella

Τωρα δεν ειναι ακριβως αποπροσωποποιηση αυτο που εχω, ειναι μια γενικη συναισθηματικη αποσταση και προς τον εαυτο μου, και προς τους αλλους, αλλα εν μερει το καλλιεργω συνειδητα, ως ασπιδα προστασιας για να μην επηρεαζομαι πιο πολυ απο ο,τι πρεπει.Η υπομονη παντως χρειαζεται παντα οταν καποια διαταραχη που ειχαμε επστρεφει(τετοιες επιστροφες ειναι πολυ συνηθεις), και οι σπασμωδικοι χειρισμοι δε βοηθανε.Κι εγω διαφορα ειχα ξεπερασει τελειως και χωρις βοηθεια φαρμακευτικη ή ιατρικη, καποια απο αυτα επεστρεψαν, αλλα ψαχνω παντα πού εκανα εγω το λαθος, και συνηθως το βρισκω.

----------


## marp

Είμαι πολύ καλύτερα τώρα, απλώς ξέρω ότι είμαι ευαίσθητη σε καταστάσεις που μου προκαλούν πίεση. Πρέπει να προσέχω, αλλά δε μπορώ να το κάνω πάντα. Η επαφή με τη φύση βοηθάει απίστευτα! Βοηθάει και η επαφή με αξιόλογους και αισιόδοξους ανθρώπους. Μακάρι να ήταν λίγο διαφορετικός ο χαρακτήρας μου και να ήμουν κι εγώ πιο αισιόδοξη και πιο θετική. Και να μην επαναλαμβάνω τα ίδια λάθη...

----------


## στελιος66

> Είμαι πολύ καλύτερα τώρα, απλώς ξέρω ότι είμαι ευαίσθητη σε καταστάσεις που μου προκαλούν πίεση. Πρέπει να προσέχω, αλλά δε μπορώ να το κάνω πάντα. Η επαφή με τη φύση βοηθάει απίστευτα! Βοηθάει και η επαφή με αξιόλογους και αισιόδοξους ανθρώπους. Μακάρι να ήταν λίγο διαφορετικός ο χαρακτήρας μου και να ήμουν κι εγώ πιο αισιόδοξη και πιο θετική. Και να μην επαναλαμβάνω τα ίδια λάθη...


Ευχομαι να ειναι περαστικα για ολους μας συντομα! Οσον αφορα τα λαθη μας,τουλαχιστον να διδασκομαστε απο αυτα και να εχουμε παντοτε μια ενθυμηση τους,(οχι βεβαια με την εννοια της αφορητης και κατθλιπτικης ενασχολησης μαζι τους), ωστε να λειτουργουν ως μπουσουλας αποφυγης νεων περιπετειων! Τι να κανουμε και τα λαθη μεσ'το προγραμμα ειναι. Αλλωστε errare humanum est. Eπιτρεψτε μου και μια συμβουλη: Οσο μπορειτε καντε προσευχη. Μονο χαμενες δεν θα βγειτε. Συνηθως στο εδαφος της φυτρωνει και καλλιεργειται η αισιοδοξια και η θετικη σκεψη.

----------


## marp

Έχεις δίκιο για την προσευχή, πιστεύω ότι οι άνθρωποι που συνειδητά προσεύχονται, τα αντιμετωπίζουν όλα καλύτερα. Απλώς μερικές φορές νιώθω τόσο χάλια, τόσο απελπισμένη, που δεν έχω τη δύναμη ούτε αυτό να κάνω...Νιώθω σαν έφηβη που αμφισβητεί τα πάντα μερικές φορές...

----------


## στελιος66

> Έχεις δίκιο για την προσευχή, πιστεύω ότι οι άνθρωποι που συνειδητά προσεύχονται, τα αντιμετωπίζουν όλα καλύτερα. Απλώς μερικές φορές νιώθω τόσο χάλια, τόσο απελπισμένη, που δεν έχω τη δύναμη ούτε αυτό να κάνω...Νιώθω σαν έφηβη που αμφισβητεί τα πάντα μερικές φορές...


Παρε δυναμη και κανε μια μικρη αρχη.Δεν ειναι αναγκη να ζορισεις τον εαυτο σου παραπανω απο οσο αντεχει. Απλα αυτο που θα κανεις καντο ολοκαρδα και με αγαπη και σιγουρια οτι καποιος εκει επανω μας ακουει. Αν θελεις μπορω να πω και κανενα καλο βιβλιο να διαβασεις,εμενα με βοηθαει αρκετα.

----------


## marp

Ναι, θα ήθελα να μου πεις κάποια βιβλία. Κι εμένα με έχουν βοηθήσει αρκετά κάποια βιβλία.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## στελιος66

Καλημερα μαρπ! Λοιπον ενα πολυ καλο βιβλιο ειναι το:Βιος και λογοι γεροντος Πορφυριου Καυσοκαλυβιτου. Θα σου πω και αλλα,απλα να τα κοιταξω λιγο. Αυτο παντως θα σου αρεσει πολυ πιστεψε με,αναφερεται και στα ψυχολογικα. Επισης ενα πολυ καλο σαιτ ειναι το ΚΥΡΙΟΣ ΙΗΣΟΥΣ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΣ,το γραφω με κεφαλαια γιατι ετσι βγαινει στο google.Εχει πολλες αναφορες στα θεματα που μας απασχολουν και καποιες προσευχες ειδικα για ανθρωπους που υποφερουν απο διαφορα ψυχολογικα. Οτι θελεις στη διαθεση σου,μεγαλη χαρα μου να βοηθησω εναν συνανθρωπο μου!

----------


## marp

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!

----------


## ~Lucy~

Γεια σου Στελιο! 
Ειχα κι εγω αποπροσωποποιηση για ενα διαστημα, στο πλαισιο της μεταιχμιακης διαταραχης προσωπικοτητας. Δεν αναγνωριζα τον εαυτο μου, ενιωθα οτι ο,τι κι αν ελεγα ο,τι κι αν εκανα, το εκανα τελειως μηχανικα, σα να μην ελεγχα το σωμα μου συνειδητα. Δεν ειχα κανενα απολυτως συναισθημα και σε συνδυασμο με την αποπραγματοποιηση ηταν ο,τι πιο βασανιστικο εχω βιωσει, που παραλιγο να με οδηγησει σε αποπειρα.. Ηταν λες κ ημουν καθηλωμενη σε ενα σωμα που δεν ενιωθα καν δικο μου, αισθητηρια αχρηστευμενα, στεκομουν καθηλωμενη ανημπορη να κανω και να πω το ο,τιδηποτε κι ακομη κι αν εσκιζα τα ρουχα μου ηταν το λιγοτερο που θα μπορουσα να κανω για να εκφρασω την ανυπαρξια μου βιωνα..Δε μπορουσα να νιωσω κατι για τους δικους μου ανθρωπους κι αυτο με τσακιζε! Δεν ενιωθα καν ανθρωπος! Και δε μπορουσα να φανταστω καν οτι μπορουσε και καποιος αλλος μπορει να περναει την ιδια κατασταση..Εντελει δοκιμασα πολλα χαπια, αυτο που με βοηθησε εξαρχης ηταν το risperdal (αντιψυχωτικο) σε συνδυασμο με καποιο αλλο, μετα ομως ξανακυλησα κ τελικα τωρα βρηκα την υγεια μου με το abilify, επισης αντιψυχωτικο σε συνδυασμο παντα.
Συμφωνω οτι πρεπει να χουμε πιστη στο Θεο, αλλα ποσο ευκολο ειναι εκεινες τις δυσκολες ωρες να τη χασουμε...

----------


## στελιος66

> Γεια σου Στελιο! 
> Ειχα κι εγω αποπροσωποποιηση για ενα διαστημα, στο πλαισιο της μεταιχμιακης διαταραχης προσωπικοτητας. Δεν αναγνωριζα τον εαυτο μου, ενιωθα οτι ο,τι κι αν ελεγα ο,τι κι αν εκανα, το εκανα τελειως μηχανικα, σα να μην ελεγχα το σωμα μου συνειδητα. Δεν ειχα κανενα απολυτως συναισθημα και σε συνδυασμο με την αποπραγματοποιηση ηταν ο,τι πιο βασανιστικο εχω βιωσει, που παραλιγο να με οδηγησει σε αποπειρα.. Ηταν λες κ ημουν καθηλωμενη σε ενα σωμα που δεν ενιωθα καν δικο μου, αισθητηρια αχρηστευμενα, στεκομουν καθηλωμενη ανημπορη να κανω και να πω το ο,τιδηποτε κι ακομη κι αν εσκιζα τα ρουχα μου ηταν το λιγοτερο που θα μπορουσα να κανω για να εκφρασω την ανυπαρξια μου βιωνα..Δε μπορουσα να νιωσω κατι για τους δικους μου ανθρωπους κι αυτο με τσακιζε! Δεν ενιωθα καν ανθρωπος! Και δε μπορουσα να φανταστω καν οτι μπορουσε και καποιος αλλος μπορει να περναει την ιδια κατασταση..Εντελει δοκιμασα πολλα χαπια, αυτο που με βοηθησε εξαρχης ηταν το risperdal (αντιψυχωτικο) σε συνδυασμο με καποιο αλλο, μετα ομως ξανακυλησα κ τελικα τωρα βρηκα την υγεια μου με το abilify, επισης αντιψυχωτικο σε συνδυασμο παντα.
> Συμφωνω οτι πρεπει να χουμε πιστη στο Θεο, αλλα ποσο ευκολο ειναι εκεινες τις δυσκολες ωρες να τη χασουμε...


Καλημερα Λουσυ! Ευχομαι να μην ξανακυλησεις ποτε ξανα στην ζωη σου,παρα μονο να βιωνεις ευχαριστες και ειρηνικες στιγμες. Τα αντιψυχωτικα σου τα εδωσε γιατι υπηρχε παραλληλα και καποιο αλλο θεμα,η μονο για την αποπροσωποποιηση; Παντως δεν σου βγαινει και λιγο υπαρξιακο το ολο θεμα; Δεν ξερω αν μονο εγω το βιωνω ετσι! Αν διαβασεις ολα τα μνμ μου θα καταλαβεις τι εννοω.

----------


## marp

Νομίζω κι εγώ ότι το ζήτημα είναι κυρίως υπαρξιακό. Μη μπορώντας να βγούμε από αδιέξοδα υπαρξιακά, αντιδρά το σώμα μας, ο εγκέφαλος και η ψυχή μας. Παθαίνουμε αποπροσωποποίηση και αποπραγματοποίηση, γιατί έχουμε διαλύσει τον εαυτό μας με τις σκέψεις μας κι εκείνος μας λέει: "Φτάνει! Για να ησυχάσω από σένα και τον κόσμο που με βάζεις να ζω αποσυνδέομαι! Θέλω να ηρεμήσω και απλά σε παρακολουθώ!" Κάπως έτσι το νιώθω εγώ...

----------


## betelgeuse

> Νομίζω κι εγώ ότι το ζήτημα είναι κυρίως υπαρξιακό. Μη μπορώντας να βγούμε από αδιέξοδα υπαρξιακά, αντιδρά το σώμα μας, ο εγκέφαλος και η ψυχή μας. Παθαίνουμε αποπροσωποποίηση και αποπραγματοποίηση, γιατί έχουμε διαλύσει τον εαυτό μας με τις σκέψεις μας κι εκείνος μας λέει: "Φτάνει! Για να ησυχάσω από σένα και τον κόσμο που με βάζεις να ζω αποσυνδέομαι! Θέλω να ηρεμήσω και απλά σε παρακολουθώ!" Κάπως έτσι το νιώθω εγώ...


Δεν ξερω , εγω σκεφτομουν οτι ο οργανισμος μου δεν αντεχε αλλο τον πανικο και την αδρεναλινη , και αντεδρσε ετσι. Δηλαδη με την πληρη αποκοπη απο εμενα .
Μπορει και να ειναι υπαρξιακο , ουτως ή αλλως οταν συμβαινει σκεφτεσαι διαφορα υπαρξιακα ερωτηματα.

----------


## στελιος66

> Δεν ξερω , εγω σκεφτομουν οτι ο οργανισμος μου δεν αντεχε αλλο τον πανικο και την αδρεναλινη , και αντεδρσε ετσι. Δηλαδη με την πληρη αποκοπη απο εμενα .
> Μπορει και να ειναι υπαρξιακο , ουτως ή αλλως οταν συμβαινει σκεφτεσαι διαφορα υπαρξιακα ερωτηματα.


Καλησπερα στα κοριτσια τηςπαρεας! Εχετε δικιο,οταν συμβει να αγχωθουμε υπερβολικα με κατι,σα να γυρναει καποιος διακοπτης του μυαλου και τσουπ!,νατες οι αδελφουλες αποπροσωποιηση,αποπραγματ ποιηση! Νομιζω οτι η μπετελ...εχει δικιο,γιατι και'γω πρωτα παθαινω την κατασταση και αυτοματα σχεδον αρχιζουν οι σκεψεις και τα συναισθηματα.

----------


## στελιος66

Απλα εγω τωρα αρχιζω και αδημονω και βιαζομαι να γινω καλα αμεσως και καταλαβαινεται ποσο ψυχοφθορο ειναι ολο αυτο! Παντως η παρουσια σας εδω ειναι πολυ παρηγορητικη.

----------


## Raffaella

> Απλα εγω τωρα αρχιζω και αδημονω και βιαζομαι να γινω καλα αμεσως και καταλαβαινεται ποσο ψυχοφθορο ειναι ολο αυτο! Παντως η παρουσια σας εδω ειναι πολυ παρηγορητικη.


Η αδημονια να απαλλαγουμε απο κατι δυσαρεστο επιδεινωνει παντα το αγχος και ολα τα γνωστα συμπτωματα του αγχους, συμπεριλαμβανομενης και της αποπροσωποποιησης.Το μονο που νομιζω οτι λυτρωνει σταδιακα απο ολα ειναι οι ομαλες διαπροσωπικες σχεσεις...

----------


## στελιος66

Συμφωνω Ραφαελλα,απλα ξερεις η διαταραχη,ακαμη και η πιο ελαφρια ειναι κατι δυσαρεστο. Αλλα και παλι η υπομονη εχει λυτρωτικη δυναμη. Οι διαπροσωπικες σχεσεις ειναι βαλσαμο σε καθε περιπτωση καιδεν πρεπει να τις αποφευγουμε. Το λεω γιατι οταν δεν ειμαστε πολυ καλα,κανουμε το λαθος και αποφευγουμε τις κοινωνικες επαφες κι'αυτο ειναι μεγαλο λαθος.

----------


## Piece Of Mind

Καλησπερα σε ολους.Μπηκα στο φορουμ ακριβως γι αυτο το θεμα.Πασχω απ αυτο το διαολο εδω και αρκετα χρονια,προσπαθοντας να προσδιορισω το ποτε ξεκινησε παρατηρησα οτι γυρω στα 16 που μπλεχτηκα με ναρκωτικες ουσιες ξεκινησε και αυτος ο διαολος.Ειμαι γενικα αρκετα αγχωδης,νευρικος,ενοχικος ανθρωπος και με την συμβολη ελαφρων και βαριων ναρκωτικων για μια 12ετια με σμπαραλιασα και αλλο.Ευτυχως το θεμα το ναρκωτικων το ξεπερασα(αλλα δεν το ξεχασα) ειμαι καλα αλλα ο διαολος της αποπραγματοποιησης/αποπροσωποποιησης με ακολουθει ακομα.Φυσικα ειναι παρεα με το τεραστιο αγχος μου για το παραμικρο.Με μπλοκαρει στο να εργαστω και γενικοτερα να ζησω οπως θελω υστερα απο τοση ταλαιπωρια μεσα στα ναρκωτικα.Κανω ψυχοθεραπεια πανω απο 3χρονια και τους τελευταιους μηνες παιρνω μισο 20αρι Λαντοζ την μερα μηπως και μου δωσει λιγη ωθηση στην προσπαθεια που κανω.Ταυτοχρονα προσπαθω να μην δινω βαση σε αυτο το διοαλο και να μην αγχωνομαι οσο μπορω.Πραγματικα η αποπραγμ/αποπροσωπ. ειναι μεγαλο βασανο,οσοι δεν το εχουν για να καταλαβουν τι ειναι ας σκεφτουν οτι αγκαλιαζουν τον/την συντροφο τους και ενω ξερουν οτι αγαπιουνται και αγαπουν να μην μπορουν να το βιωσουν..Να σκεφτονται οτι ζουνε υπεροχες στιγμες που οσο υπαρχει αυτος ο διαολος τις βιωνουν σαν ενα ψεμα,σαν να ειναι το μυαλο τους και η καρδια τους μεσα σε ενα γυαλινο κλουβι.Ευχομαι ολοι εσεις που γραψατε σε αυτο το τοπικ πριν μηνες/χρονια πλεον να ειστε μια χαρα και ελπιζω και γω να το ξεπερασω το συντομοτερο γιατι θελω να ζησω στο 100% και οχι κλεισμενος μεσα σε ενα γυαλινο κουτι..Οχι τιποτα αλλο δηλαδη αλλα ολο αυτο μου θυμιζει λιγο και τα χρονια της χρησης..Ε δεν ειναι κριμα..?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

η μονη εξηγιση που μπωρω να βρω για αυτο ειναι οτι απλα δεν εισαι ο εαυτος σου και εχεις πηξει να παριστανεις καπιον αλλο...

----------


## Piece Of Mind

δεν το πολυκαταλαβαινω αυτο που λες αλεξανδρε.αν δεν βαριεσαι κανε το πενηνταρακια για να μπορεσω να σου απαντησω.

----------


## Μ1994

> Egw to kseparasa xwris farmaka.Symptwmata: h zwh emoiaze san oneiro(auto nomizw mono)


Να ακούς αραγε??

----------


## στελιος66

Ποιός απ'όλους;

----------


## xristoforos28

Ειναι βασανιστικο αυτο το συμπτωμα προσπαθω και εγω να απαλαγω απο αυτο αλλα δεν μπορω. ειναι σαν να μην ζεις.σαν να πεθανες μεσα σου κ απλως υπαρχεις..η καλυτερη λυση λενε ειναι να μην δινεις σημασια ..αυτο προσπαθω και εγω εδω και 3 χρονια κανω..αλλα θελει τεραστια προσπαθεια

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## στελιος66

Χριστοφόρε καλησπέρα! Εύχομαι να επανέλθης πλήρως και σύντομα παλικάρι μου. Μην στενοχωριέσαι παρά πάνω απ'όσο του αξίζει.Με την αγωγή που κάνεις δεν διαπίστωσες κάποια βελτίωση;Αν και νομίζω ότι απλά χρρειάζεται υπομονή και αδιαφορία.

----------


## xristoforos28

Ευχαριστω πολυ στελιο..οχι δεν ειδα καμια βελτιωση με το abilify και το κοβω σιγα σιγα. μαλλον δεν θα ξαναπαρω χαπια γιατι δεν με βοηθανε..

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## στελιος66

Χριστοφόρε μου καλησπέρα! Εχεις διαβάσει παλιά μου πόστ;

----------


## Dora110717

> Καλημερα σε ολους! Ειμαι νεο μελος και θελω να μοιραστω την εμπειρια μου. Απο το 2006 παθαινω κατι σαν αποπροσωποποιηση. Παντα προηγειται περιοδος μεγαλου αγχους κυριως για θεματα υγειας. Τοτε συμβαινει αυτο το απαισιο συναισθημα της περιεργης αισθησης του εαυτου μου! Σαν να ειμαι αποκομενος απο τον εαυτο μου, φοβαμαι την ιδια την υπαρξη μου,το γεγονος οτι σκεφτωμαι,οτι βλεπω,οτι υπαρχω με τρομαζει!! Αν ειναι δυνατον δλδ! Καταλαβαινω οτι προκειται για εντελως παραλογα πραγματα τα οποια ομως με φοβιζουν πολυ. Την πρωτη φορα που μου συνεβει το ξεπερασα σε περιπου 1,5 χρονο χωρις φαρμακα,απλα καποια στιγμη υποχωρησε μονο του ενω παραλληλα εξαφανιστικε και το συνοδο αγχος με την καταθλιψη. Δεν εχω λογια να περιγραψω πως ειχα νιωσει! Νομιζα οτι ξαναγεννηθηκα! Τις αλλες φορες δεν ειχα την υπομονη, πηγα σε γιατρο και με ληψη λαντοζ υποχωρουσε. Το κακο ειναι οτι τωρα μολις παρω καποιο αντικαταθλιπτικο μου παρουσιαζεται μετεωρισμος και γαστρικη δυσφορια! Εχω απελπιστει ρε παιδια...Η μονη μου παρηγορια ειναι ο Θεος και η καλη μου συζυγος. Αν θελει καποιος ας γραψει κατι. Ευχαριστω.


Ξέρω πολύ καλό το συναίσθημα και εγώ λαντος περνώ και μια μ πιάνει μια όχι δύσκολη κατάσταση έχω δυο παιδάκια και είναι ακόμα πιο δύσκολο μαζί με αυτό το τέρας να βρεις την δύναμη να ζήσεις δυο παιδια

----------


## Dora110717

> γεια σου στελιο.εγω ειμαι η μις αποπροσωποποιηση εχω ανοιξει κ αναλογο θεμα παλιοτερα.
> το αισθημα να νομιζεις οτι εισαι αλλη,να απορεις γαι ολους κ ολα,να τους αισθανεσια ολοςυ ξενους σε αργοπεθαινει νιωθεις οτι τελειωνεις αργα κ βασανιστικα.
> εγω το ξεπερασα με λαντοζ κ ψυχοθεραπειες,αρκει να σου πω οτι δεν αποτελει παθηση απο μονη της αλλα ειναι συμπτωματ καταθλιωης και ενονου αγχους.
> οτι θες στη διαθεση σου


Το λαντοζ σε τι δόση το πέρνεις?

----------

